# Any good fishing holes within 1 hour of Grand Forks?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

I live in Grand Forks and am trying to find some new spots for fishing that aren't too far away....I am looking to catch walleye,perch,crappie or pike
If anyone has any special spots you can shoot me a PM.
Thanks guys


----------

